# HELP !!! Avatar resizing



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

How do you resize pictures on your hard drive ie photos, to make them compatible to use as Avatar pictures under username? And how do you get pictures along the bottom edge of your signature section?

Help! It's scrambling my eggs!! :x


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

Like this you mean???

That would be telling..... :wink:


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

karenb said:


> Like this you mean???
> 
> That would be telling..... :wink:


You have PM


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks karenb! I'll give it a whirl! You're the best! :wink:


----------



## DAZ3247 (Oct 30, 2007)

Id like to know too. unless its a secret. :?


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

You have pm


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Karen, There's a niche here I feel. You are a busy "consultant". As you can see I have not been at my home computer as yet to do as you told me. Will get round to it. Promise! :roll:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

maybe someone could tell that idiot Tosh as well.


----------

